# Anyone tried a spiritual healer?



## b_veggie (Mar 6, 2008)

HiHas anyone had any success curing or relieving the symptoms of ibs with a spiritual healer? I would like to try it but wondered if anyone has any stories/ recommendations? Im from the UK and have IBS-A with some anxiety ( who doesn't <_







)Thanks


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

You mean the ones that spam your mail? Well they always seem fishy but some people have had successes in other parts of life like relationships. Meh, I don't think they'll work for IBS sufferers but you can try and let us know!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

I see a reiki master once a month. it works wonders for all sorts of things.CheersIan


----------



## gargamael222 (Jul 29, 2009)

Spiritual healing can help anyone with anything. There are simple techniques, like prayer or meditation that are EASY to do.The bottom line is not many people know HOW to pray or meditate.Here is a great site to show you simple prayer, meditation, and more information on spiritual healinghttp://www.alternative-spiritual-healing.com/


----------

